# Human Urine To Cycle a Fish tank.



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i don't know that "best" is the appropriate term but it certainly contains ammonia, lol.


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

ah yes...

kill 2 birds with one stone

sounds good to me


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Ammonia is ammonia no matter where it comes from.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yuck that's gross.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've actually considered it...


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> I've actually considered it...


i can tell by your avatar your just that kinda guy


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Going into bathroom now...be back w/ test results. I want to see how much ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are in urine.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe be hard to read the colors though...


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think there is any ammonia in fresh urine per se.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Back w/ results...NO ammonia, NO nitrites, 20 nitrates. Just as I thought, no ammonia in urine. Cat urine has ammonia, not human urine.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

morning urine has ammo. but I think the best way is time. patience is key is every successful tank... go slow and enjoy the process! 
take a lot of pictures too so you can see the progression!


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

it must stunk up the house too. my wife would kick my ars


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

psalm18.2 said:


> Back w/ results...NO ammonia, NO nitrites, 20 nitrates. Just as I thought, no ammonia in urine. Cat urine has ammonia, not human urine.


I hope it was your urine! :icon_roll


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

johnny313 said:


> I hope it was your urine! :icon_roll


Yup!


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

psalm18.2 said:


> Back w/ results...NO ammonia, NO nitrites, 20 nitrates. Just as I thought, no ammonia in urine. Cat urine has ammonia, not human urine.


urine has urea in it that decomposes into ammonia, so let it sit for a day then test it


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

BTW, there shouldn't be ammonia in your urine. If there is then you have a liver problem and should seek medical help.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ok............... speechless.


----------

